# Customizer Tweetie



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais changer l'icone de la barre de menu de Tweetie, mais je ne sais pas où la trouver quelqu'un peux-t-il m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2010)

Personne pour mi'aider ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2010)

Ben je ne tweet pas donc je ne risque pas de pouvoir t'aider :rateau:
il faudra attendre un utilisateur de cette appli.

Edit : dans le dossier Resources, les fichiers Status_OFF.png et Status_ON.png


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2010)

Super, Merci Wath.

Aurais-tu une idée pour l'icône menubar de DropBox ?


----------



## Calderan (31 Décembre 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Super, Merci Wath.
> 
> Aurais-tu une idée pour l'icône menubar de DropBox ?


Il y en a plusieurs en fonction du statut. Il suffit d'ouvrir le dossier ressources de l'application, tu les trouveras tout de suite


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Super, Merci Wath.
> 
> Aurais-tu une idée pour l'icône menubar de DropBox ?



Si ce sont des icônes blanches qu'il te faudrait, j'avais créé le set que j'ai mis en ligne ici.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Si ce sont des icônes blanches qu'il te faudrait, j'avais créé le set que j'ai mis en ligne ici.



Super Fix Merci.


----------

